# Redline 8500-9000?



## joe89 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi.
What mods i need to do in r33 gtr to reev it to 8500? Car is about 600-650hp with stock bottom end. I think i need Tomei Type-B Cams 260/260 9.15mm 143005 + ATI Super Damper 917753 + Oil pump Tomei/Nismo/JUN/Nitto/Greddy (can some one put it in sequence good-bad) what more i need to run it safe? And what to jump on 9000? Forged rods, piston, valve springs set (with bigger valves?)


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Stock limit is 8250, most stage 1 chips raise that to 8500. Given the spec of your proposed engine I would be happy revving it over 9k assuming your valve springs are up to it and you have big sump and sorted the oil breathing.

I would be tempted to go with some longer duration cams ie 270 or 280 to make it worth while reving to 9k


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Tomei oil pump.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

A turbo big enough to still make power past 8k it's pointless reving it if the power is falling away


----------



## joe89 (Nov 24, 2013)

Turbo is Borg Warner 83-75, HKS oil pump is same good like Tomei? I see it for 1300$


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Con rod big end bolts are under more stress at higher rpm, maybe worth an upgrade?.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Out of interest, why do you want to rev the motor to 9k?? I can understand if it's for VMax runs (even so, gearing changes would solve this!) but if its for more power then you are barking up the wrong tree.


Not a criticism, just curious as to your needs...


TT


----------



## joe89 (Nov 24, 2013)

Answer is: why not? RB26 is one of the few engines which can support 9k reeving without a big stress + is wider powerband and crazy sound.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i can't see it lasting long running that sort of power on a stock bottom end,i don't wish you bad luck but isn't that taking a bit of a risk,and then on top of that you want to rev it that high,


simon


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

joe89 said:


> Answer is: why not? RB26 is one of the few engines which can support 9k reeving without a big stress + is wider powerband and crazy sound.


You are contradicting yourself, first you ask what needs to be done to the engine to rev 9000rpm, and now you say the Rb26 can do it without a big stress. 

You would need lots of mods for the engine to be "reliable" at those revs. 



tarmac terror said:


> Out of interest, why do you want to rev the motor to 9k?? I can understand if it's for VMax runs (even so, gearing changes would solve this!) but if its for more power then you are barking up the wrong tree.
> 
> 
> Not a criticism, just curious as to your needs...
> ...


Have to agree with this. If your engine isnt making any power above say 7500rpm, why rev the shit out of it?


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

I can understand what you want to do here, but as above no need to rev it that high. Unless you are willing to spend some money on the valve train, bottom end including oil pump mods etc..

There have been RB's which are being revved to 10k but they have had extensive modifications also with some cams to make revving to that range worthwhile.


----------



## joe89 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, ok i understand  I just mean in rb26 is easier to make 9k than sr20det or 1jz.
So theoretically what i need for 8500 to be safe with that power?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

If you want to chase a high revving RB26 then go for it I agree when on full at 9000 rpm they do sound amazing. Just make sure you think carefully and plan your upgrades accordingly. Good luck.


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

simon tompkins said:


> i can't see it lasting long running that sort of power on a stock bottom end,i don't wish you bad luck but isn't that taking a bit of a risk,and then on top of that you want to rev it that high,
> 
> 
> simon


I agree with the above. Stock bottom end must be on its last legs at 650bhp. I would go for forged bottom end next before upping the revs


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

The top end will probably need looking at as well in terms of valve control as float starts to become an issue at higher revs. A decent set of springs will sort that out. While not essential, it might be worth considering titanium spring caps in order to reduce the overall mass of the valvetrain.

Would be interesting to see what other manufacturers do e.g Honda in terms of top end mods for VTEC as they rev to silly numbers. Back in the day, I built one of my competition 2L Pintos to rev to 9.5K. To be fair I didn't use anything particularly special for the simple reason that nothing special was really around then. Titanium valve spring caps were non-existent, certainly for the mainstream builders. A set of Kent double valve springs was about as much as it got in that respect. The bottom end got all the attention.

That said, on a modern DOHC engine, I would definitely spend a bit of time looking at the top end as well as the bottom.



However, PM TABZ....he is the fountain of all knowledge.....

:chuckle:


TT


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

The op is right a rb26 should be made to rev high with its short stroke, that's what short stroke is all about high revving


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The RB can be made to rev with the right mods as it's not like someone is asking an over square engine to be revved high. 

With an oil pump able to flow at the higher Rpms there should be no cause for concern as long as the bottom end and top end is taken care of with the right choice of parts cams to suit and turbos that would work well in the range.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

tarmac terror said:


> The top end will probably need looking at as well in terms of valve control as float starts to become an issue at higher revs. A decent set of springs will sort that out. While not essential, it might be worth considering titanium spring caps in order to reduce the overall mass of the valvetrain.
> 
> Would be interesting to see what other manufacturers do e.g Honda in terms of top end mods for VTEC as they rev to silly numbers. Back in the day, I built one of my competition 2L Pintos to rev to 9.5K. To be fair I didn't use anything particularly special for the simple reason that nothing special was really around then. Titanium valve spring caps were non-existent, certainly for the mainstream builders. A set of Kent double valve springs was about as much as it got in that respect. The bottom end got all the attention.
> 
> ...



With the Honda engines especially the B and K series they can rev up to 10,000 RPM with bottom end and head upgrades.For example take the Honda B16B engine it has a rev limit of 9000rpm from factory. So if you upgrade the valve train with something like fererra, upgrade the bottom end with rods and a set of pistons, you will be able to rev it to 10,000rpm. With other mods such as a port and polish, bigger intake such as the Edelbrock victor X and a good exhaust manifold you will be able to release some more power from that engine. Stick a turbo on it and you will enjoy it more. Overall the Honda engines are just so well engineered from factory, for example the B18C engines have all their heads fully ported from factory. 

With the RB, if you stay 2.6 you will have a more responsive engine, so if you concentrate on the head along with bottom end mods you should be able to rev it past 9000. But the oiling side will need more attention to be on the safe side.

I had a B16A engine with head and bottom end mods, revving to 9500 rpm. It sounded like a bike at high rpm!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Said a 2.6 won't be as responsive as a stroked rb but it will Rev better faster and higher, the Honda k20 revs to 9 k and that has a longer stroke than a rb26


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Said a 2.6 won't be as responsive as a stroked rb but it will Rev better faster and higher, the Honda k20 revs to 9 k and that has a longer stroke than a rb26


K20 engines are overall just amazing! I still prefer the B series though, That's what I meant by retaining the 2.6 it will be a quicker revving engine.

With the B series, I upgraded the LMA assembly to the new spring type, upgraded valves, springs, retainers, and the rocker arms to a lighter unit and boy did that engine rev up so smoothly! Love how simple they are and how most of the parts are interchangable between the models! If only Honda designed and manufactured the Rb26 lol


----------

